# Резорбция



## Ирина_A.80. (30 Окт 2018)

Интересно ваше мнение, может кто то воспользовался уже этой методикой?


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2018)

@Ирина_A.80., обратите внимание на эту тему.
Воспользовавшись поиском по форуму, найдёте и другую информацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2018)

Резорбция это естественный *процесс* обязательно идущий в организме.
Это жизнь и время.
Стимуляции резорбции - это *метод* воздействия на этот процесс.
И только потом различные *методики* этой стимуляции.
Их больше десятка. Какая Вас интересует?


----------



## Ирина_A.80. (31 Окт 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Ирина_A.80., обратите внимание на эту тему.
> Воспользовавшись поиском по форуму, найдёте и другую информацию.


спасибо, большое то что нужно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Резорбция это естественный *процесс* обязательно идущий в организме.
> Это жизнь и время.
> Стимуляции резорбции - это *метод* воздействия на этот процесс.
> И только потом различные *методики* этой стимуляции.
> Их больше десятка. Какая Вас интересует?


Здравствуйте!
Я и не знала что существует столько методов. 
А они действенны? 
Хочется верить в чудо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2018)

Действенны.
Вопрос времени, эффективности и состояния грыжи диска.


----------



## Gatselko (16 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а процес резорбции может быть ускорен?
Есть такой доктор Ткачев из Волгограда. Утверждает, что это возможно. Более того, чем больше грыжа, тем легче поддаётся «ускоренной» резорбции.


----------



## Ирина_A.80. (16 Июл 2019)

@Gatselko, я вам больше скажу, доктор Ткачев тоже на форуме, можете обратиться к нему лично. Показать свои снимки и задать вопрос.


----------



## Gatselko (16 Июл 2019)

@Ирина_A.80., спасибо! Я снимки отправила. Жду результата.


----------



## nk9989 (16 Июл 2019)

Ирина_A.80. написал(а):


> @Gatselko, я вам больше скажу, доктор Ткачев тоже на форуме, можете обратиться к нему лично. Показать свои снимки и задать вопрос.


Как к нему обратиться?


----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2019)

@nk9989, напишите врачу.
Его профиль - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/21328/


----------



## nk9989 (17 Июл 2019)

@La murr, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2019)

Gatselko написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а процес резорбции может быть ускорен?
> Есть такой доктор Ткачев из Волгограда. Утверждает, что это возможно. Более того, чем больше грыжа, тем легче поддаётся «ускоренной» резорбции.


Конечно может. 
Существует *метод* воздействия на этот процесс, так и называется - *стимуляции резорбции.*
Существуют  различные *методики* этой стимуляции.
Как выше написано, их больше десятка.
Их можно объединить три направления:
- медикаментозное
- рефлекторное
- прямого воздействия


----------

